# Master Forge Vertical Gasser Mods



## chef willie (Mar 4, 2011)

Here in the NW winds and rain are an issue for me while smoking (or trying to smoke). After researching other posts here I decided to build a 3 sided shelter for the MF to counteract the nasty weather which will probably continue for a few more months at least. Now, I know it's not a thing of beauty but it worked like a charm on my smoked salmon last night. I intend to paint it when the weather warms up and I'm thinking of having the GF paint some dancing pigs and maybe some chickens running through flames on it for grins. I also did door mods with 3/8 inch fiberglass rope used in wood stoves to contain massive amounts of smoke that was escaping. I figured if smoke was leaking out like a sieve so was heat, making it harder to control chamber temps on longer smokes. Also noticed before the build the flame had a lot of yellow, not good. Afterwards the flame was a steady blue as recommended. I was able to hold a steady 250 for hours on a test. Felt good with the results and money spent even though my carpentry skills pretty much suck.

3/4" plywood...will add casters so I can move it around without getting a hernia









before door mod....smoke leaking out everywhere








fiberglass rope installed around both doors








door mod worked great....smoke out the vent only


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)

That looks good Willie! I don't know how you guys in the great white north smoke anything in the weather you have to endure. Everything you have smoked so far has looked great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 6, 2011)

Willie,

I have the Same smoker that I bought myself for Christmas but have not used it yet, have another one I still use but can't wait to use the Master Forge.  I had heard about the smoke and heat loss at the door and have located the 3/8" rope and cement to fix it.  I am so glad that you took a photo of yours so I can show Dad who is going to help me seal it up.  He is the kind of guy you can show him a diagram or picture of jet engine and I think he could make it so I really appreciate the pics.  We don't have much of a problem with wind down here but I will keep your little 3 sided set up in mind, if I take the MF to my lake house it might come in handy over there and it's not something you have a lot of money tied up in.  Thanks again Willie!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## chef willie (Mar 6, 2011)

VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Willie,
> 
> I have the Same smoker that I bought myself for Christmas but have not used it yet, have another one I still use but can't wait to use the Master Forge.  I had heard about the smoke and heat loss at the door and have located the 3/8" rope and cement to fix it.  I am so glad that you took a photo of yours so I can show Dad who is going to help me seal it up.  He is the kind of guy you can show him a diagram or picture of jet engine and I think he could make it so I really appreciate the pics.  We don't have much of a problem with wind down here but I will keep your little 3 sided set up in mind, if I take the MF to my lake house it might come in handy over there and it's not something you have a lot of money tied up in.  Thanks again Willie!
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry, glad you could get some idea outta the pics....that's where I got my idea, from another poster with the same rig. Makes a huge difference, for me anyway, in heat control and the difference in the smoke is amazing. Now, when I pop the door the chamber is FULL of smoke surrounding all the racks. The rope and cement was a real cheap fix and made that inexpensive MF perfect for what I do for now.


----------



## stro3579 (May 19, 2011)

What type of cement are you using to hold the 3/8 inch fiberglass rope?  Also can you find this rope at any hardware store?


----------



## pharper1980 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks great!  I just picked up the same smoker and need to do the door mod to it.  I've only used my smoker twice so far, but I've really gone through a lot of chips quickly.  I think that they are flaring up as well.  I've been soaking them and putting them in foil packets with a bunch of holes poked in them.  I'm wondering if I have too many holes poked in it?  How are you doing your chips?

Sorry for the old thread resurrection!

Thanks!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 20, 2011)

pharper1980 said:


> Looks great!  I just picked up the same smoker and need to do the door mod to it.  I've only used my smoker twice so far, but I've really gone through a lot of chips quickly.  I think that they are flaring up as well.  I've been soaking them and putting them in foil packets with a bunch of holes poked in them.  I'm wondering if I have too many holes poked in it?  How are you doing your chips?
> 
> Sorry for the old thread resurrection!
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I saw this, you're right, it's kinda an old thread. The unit I have has a pretty herky chip pan so I don't foil the wood, nor do I soak. You'll find various pros and cons on that one all over the forum. I also use chunks, not chips, in the pan when I do use the pan. If they are to big I hit them with a claw hammer to break into smaller pieces and go with 3-4 to start and add more as the TBS subsides. I also have the AMNS that uses sawdust so I can get a good 5-6 + hours of smoke without having to be around to check on it for the longer smokes. If you're flaring, or using up the chips to fast the gas flames may be to high, raise up the chip pan to the next rung if possible. I use a 2 probe therm to check chamber temps and one for the meat. I also have a long probe therm dropped down 1 side of the units top through a small hole I drilled as a double check on chamber temp. The factory therm in my door is off by about 20 degrees or so...can make a big difference in the outcome. Hope this helps....


----------



## pharper1980 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!  I'm attempting ribs today.  I just have the standard factory smoke box that came with the Master Forge, but I did a double layer foil packet, packed the chips in tightly and only poked two small holes in it, then I put it in the smoke box.  After about 40-45 min I noticed quite a bit of white smoke billowing out, so I moved the packet from inside the smoke box to sitting on top of the smoke box.  So far that has seemed to fix the problem, I'm back to thin blue smoke.  We shall see if that holds up - I don't think that I can actually raise my smoke box.

I also have 2 digital therms, but I've noticed that my door therm is about spot on.

Thanks again!


----------



## backyardsmoker (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Chef Willie - where are you putting the AMNS in your Master Forge? I've thought about getting one of them, but am not sure where you would place it.  Thanks


----------



## sparkypyro (Dec 6, 2012)

Old thread I know but just used my AMNPS last night for my first cheese smoke. I took the chip tray out of my MF double door smoker, removed the lid then inverted the chip pan and placed it back in the smoker sitting on the bottom over the burner(off). Gave a nice flat spot down low for the ANMPS to sit on. Worked well.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks good....... Love the dancing pigs and chickens idea.......


----------



## smokin backyard (Jan 11, 2013)

SparkyPyro said:


> Old thread I know but just used my AMNPS last night for my first cheese smoke. I took the chip tray out of my MF double door smoker, removed the lid then inverted the chip pan and placed it back in the smoker sitting on the bottom over the burner(off). Gave a nice flat spot down low for the ANMPS to sit on. Worked well.


Thanks for all the ideas!! Doing the rope gasket mod this afternoon! I also just ordered an AMNPS for mine and I was wondering where to place during hot smokes? I'll use the inverted chip pan method for the cold smokes! Thanks again!


----------



## oicu812 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks good Chef Willie.  I have recently purchased a Master Forge Smoker as well and I am in the process of doing the mods.  My question is, I wanted to install some temp. probes into the smoker and wanted to get your opinion on the if I should drill a hole and insert the probe with a seal or just run the probe through the door opening and shut the door?  I would appreciate any and all comments on this issue.

New Smoker, just finding my way!!!!


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 21, 2013)

i made the same three sided box but here in Oklahoma i also had to make a "floor" and drill a hole for the hose to go thru . the wind would blow the flame and by adding the floor that took care of it .


----------



## jim from texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I use a Maverick wireless thermometer - very accurate - and just run both leads thru the door opening. 

I hook the temp probe under the top shelf, and the meat probe into the meat in the middle rack.

I also swap shelves during smoking so the bottom or top shelves are not too hot.

I got my door insulation rope thru Ace hardware - works fine.

But like many on here, I have a hard time holding temps!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

I am doing a new smoker season right now, and it is fairly windy.  I have my burner on low, and it is currently holding steady at 237.  I modified my water tray pretty heavy.  And right now it is empty.


----------



## danielc (Jul 12, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Here in the NW winds and rain are an issue for me while smoking (or trying to smoke). After researching other posts here I decided to build a 3 sided shelter for the MF to counteract the nasty weather which will probably continue for a few more months at least. Now, I know it's not a thing of beauty but it worked like a charm on my smoked salmon last night. I intend to paint it when the weather warms up and I'm thinking of having the GF paint some dancing pigs and maybe some chickens running through flames on it for grins. I also did door mods with 3/8 inch fiberglass rope used in wood stoves to contain massive amounts of smoke that was escaping. I figured if smoke was leaking out like a sieve so was heat, making it harder to control chamber temps on longer smokes. Also noticed before the build the flame had a lot of yellow, not good. Afterwards the flame was a steady blue as recommended. I was able to hold a steady 250 for hours on a test. Felt good with the results and money spent even though my carpentry skills pretty much suck.
> 
> 3/4" plywood...will add casters so I can move it around without getting a hernia
> 
> ...


----------



## chef willie (Jul 13, 2014)

DanielC said:


>


HI....thx for the questions...sorry a bit late, I work relief cook on the weekends so am gone very early. OK....first, this is a really old thread..not that it makes much difference but I would not have seen it if you didn't 'quote' me...that triggered SMF to send me an email. The winds at my place come roaring from the South in Winter so that 3 sided thing allowed me to maintain some semblance of steady temps but not perfect control. I NEVER did an overnight smoke with flames, even in Summer, just to iffy for me and I'm not doing without sleep for a chunk of meat. That said, I have since gone to an electric unit for peace of mind and have no problem doing overnight smokes in that. I run a Smokin' It #3 now, a Cook Shack clone, built like a tank but with an analog controller so I do get some temp swings in long smokes. However, the final product is always delish and I just live with it. I've also recently become the proud owner/operator of a Char Griller Pellet Smoker which I have desired for some time now. To me, at this point, a pellet pusher has become the 'best of both worlds'....a lot of smoke if I wish, computer control for temp regulation, long smokes not a problem and I can go as low as 180 for sausage smoking and it has the look of a real pit. I never found the wood shelter getting hot in any spots, no charred sides or wood smell etc. Truthfully, I outgrew that smoker pretty quickly as I became better at this addiction we have. No end to the new toys or gadgets you can acquire. I think/hope I am set now with needed gear and am truly enjoying the pellet smoker. I wish I had gotten it before the Smokin' It #3 but....whatever, ya know. HTH, long reply I know but if you're new to this intel is always good to know. Send me an IM if you want more info....Willie


----------



## old sarge (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Chef.

Good of you to chime in on this and give Dan some insight.

Dave


----------



## topher73 (Apr 6, 2015)

Did a similar mod using the replacement felt for a green egg,  but had some issues with temperature this weekend.  I will try cleaning the burner assembly and venturi tube  Will have to buy a new probe to verify internal temperature.

Will post pictures in a bit.

Chris


----------



## topher73 (Apr 8, 2015)

IMG_2155.JPG



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015






Felt was available at amazon.  Cleaned the doors, applied then started smoking.













IMG_2156.JPG



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015


















IMG_2157.JPG



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015


















IMG_2189.JPG



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## tjmitche (Apr 8, 2015)

Topher,

What was the felt called on Amazon? I have this same smoker and my stove gasket is coming unglued after 3 years.  My daughter is also buying one this week for her husbands birthday.

I'm thinking I'll replace mine with this stuff.  Maybe help set his up like yours right off the bat.

Thx!

Todd M.


----------



## topher73 (Apr 8, 2015)

Todd,


Attached a pic.  Hope it works for you.  No issues with the application so far. 















image.jpg



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ topher73
__ Apr 8, 2015







Link:

Chris


----------



## tjmitche (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks! This is perfect.


----------



## tjmitche (Jun 23, 2015)

We upgraded my son in law's smoker with this gasket a couple months back. It has held up far better than my rope gasket and sealer application.  The rope gaskets do tend to delaminate after awhile. I will be changing mine over to this flat variety this weekend.  

Next up are the pan mods and vent reversal.

Thanks!


----------



## tjmitche (Oct 21, 2015)

Started a new thread to get some feedback on a recent mod we did to my Master Forge Gasser.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236822/master-forge-mega-mod


----------

